# Tooltip Zeilenumbruch



## Gast (27. Sep 2007)

Hi wollte mal fragen, wie man bei einem JFrame Tooltip einen Zeilenumbruch machen kann. mit \n gehts nicht  z.b.:

Name
Alter


----------



## tfa (27. Sep 2007)

In Tooltips kannst Du HTML verwenden:

"<html>Name
Alter</html>"


----------



## thE_29 (27. Sep 2007)

So wie mit jeder Komponente!

Also falls du das mit Buttons auch mal vor hast, gehts dort genauso!


----------



## Gast (27. Sep 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Guest (28. Nov 2007)

öhm, ist ja schön wie das klappt, aber kann man auch diesen kleinen rahmen der da jetzt ist wegmachen?


----------



## Rotin (5. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auch html in meinem String drin, aber er zeigt die Tags mit an. Gibt es dafür auch eine Lösung?


----------



## Gast (5. Mrz 2008)

dann haste die tags falsch


----------



## Rotin (5. Mrz 2008)

was kann bitte an dem String falsch sein:

<html>das ist die erste Zeile
das ist die zweite Zeile</html>


----------



## Verjigorm (5. Mrz 2008)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/html.html


----------



## Meru (5. Mrz 2008)

Mit HTML-Tags sollte man sparsam umgehen, da sie sehr viel Speicher beanspruchen.
Ich hatte auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt, jedoch schnell gemerkt, dass wenn ich viele Komponenten habe der heapspace nach oben geht.

Als Beispiel:
Ich habe ca. 5000 JLabels mit HTML erzeugen können (in einer Schleife), dann ist Heap-Space geknallt.
Habe ich es ohne HTML gemacht, konnte ich um die 200.000 erzeugen (Zahl weiß ich nimmer soooo genau).

Es kursieren im Internet Klassen rum die diese Problemstellung angehen. Hab da aber noch nie reingeschaut, mag aber bezweifeln das es eine HTML-Lösung ist. Von daher denke ich, sind diese Resourcenschonender. Einfach mal googlen.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (5. Mrz 2008)

@Meru:
wenn ich versuche 200000 Labels auf mein bildschirm zu packen, dann stehen für jedes label knapp vier pixel zur verfügung... da ist dem benutzer die formattierung eh ziemlich egal.  :bae: 

wenn ich dagegen insgesamt 100 buttons auf dem bildschirm habe, dann ist es mir auch vollkommen egal, obs bei 50-fachen oder bei 2000-fachen menge an buttons knallt...  :lol: 

warum hast du überhaupt solch merkwürdige versuche angestellt?  :shock: 

aber irgendwie ist es schon merkwürdig, wodurch soll sich ein dermaßen gewaltiger unterschied ergeben? ???:L


----------



## Meru (5. Mrz 2008)

Ich habe es deswegen gemacht, weil ich gesehen habe das der Speicherverbrauch von nur 25 Labels höher ist als ohne HTML. Natürlich handelt es sich dabei um kleine Mengen Speicher, aber eine Tendenz war zu sehen und daher hab ich es einfach mal direkt provoziert.

Warum das so ist kann ich nicht wirklich sagen, denke aber das dafür ein anderer Renderer genommen wird (muss ja) und dieser halt Speicher frisst um Komponenten zu zeichnen.

Ist ja das gleiche Beispiel wie eine Konsolenanwendung und einer GUI-Anwendung. Normale Textinhalte brauchen halt weniger Bytes als formatierte Texte.

Bei kleinen Anwendungen ist es sicher nicht so dramatisch, aber bei großen Projekten sollte man das im Hinterkopf behalten (ka, hatte noch nicht sooooo große Sachen am laufen)


----------



## Rotin (6. Mrz 2008)

Also bei mir ging es mit \n ist wohl eine selbst geschriebene Methode und deswegen ging das HTML nicht.


----------



## Sysout (14. Mrz 2008)

Hier hab ich mal eine Klasse veröffentlicht, die ein JTextArea zur Tooltip-Anzeige nutzt:

http://sysout.twoday.net/stories/4786033/


----------

